# Anyone on avanza (mirtazapine)?



## Sapphmonster (Mar 7, 2013)

It's an antidepressant that can apparently help people with ibs. I think it's called remaron in the states.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Just do a search here in this forum or in all the forums for Remeron and/or Avanza (mirtazapine) to find posts about it.


----------



## Sapphmonster (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks BQ, will do!!


----------

